# Avocado Leaf Problems



## workerbee (Feb 1, 2007)

I have several young avodcado trees growing that are now experiencing leaf problems.
I have not been able to see insect pests, however, the leaves are showing various kinds of defects. In one case, there are tiny brown pin type sized marks arranged in a filled cirlcle pattern. They are visible on both sides of leaf. Also in this case, the leaves are pointing downward, but are firm, not wilted.

In another case, the leaves are showing brown and yellow patches, mostly toward the end of the leaf. The leaves are firm and erect, at least for now.

I have taken jpeg digitals of the damage if anyone can suggest help and wishes to see actually what the damage looks like. Presently the trees are inside a greenhouse for the winter. The problems may not be avocado specific, but seem to only appear on the avacados. Please ask any additional questions.

Roy


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 1, 2007)

Post the pictures and we'll have a look see.
There are a few arborists here from your neck of the woods that should be able to help.


----------



## workerbee (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Mike, Thanks for your reply. Here are a few pictures illustrating the problems. The pictures show front and back of leaves. Please let me know if you have any other questions. I hope I have used the correct protocol for attaching pictures.

Roy
View attachment 44673


View attachment 44674


View attachment 44675


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 2, 2007)

Great pictures, unfortunately I can't help. 
Let's see if we can get Treeseer on this one, or somebody from Forida.


----------



## treeseer (Feb 2, 2007)

permethrin is listed but I'd bet oil will get them. why not take a leaf to buncombe co. extension, they're looking for stuff to do this time of year.


----------



## LightningLoader (Feb 2, 2007)

Haven't seen that one before. Those are weird little marks. From the front the yellowed leaves look deficient, but not sure after seeing the browning on the back side. I'll try to remember to ask my husband what he thinks. He knows more about these things. 

What are you doing trying to grow avacados all the way up there anyway? You know they get really big and they freeze. You have this inside I guess?


----------

